# FLASHES invites you to join a challenge



## Darren White

Flashes will be hosting an Ekphrastic (picture prompt) challenge for poetry and flash fiction. We are seeking unusual photographs, paintings, drawings etc. which will be used as prompts. Only pictures of works made by you, or your family members are eligible. No pictures found on internet are allowed.

The best picture(s), as judged by our submissions team, will be put forward for writers to transform into their written interpretation. Photo credit will be included, during the challenge and in the final winning publication on Flashes.

Please share your pictures below, or, if previously posted to WF, a link to the picture will suffice.

Thank you

If you are not a member of WF, but would like to participate, please send your picture to >> Flashes Submissions <<


----------



## PiP




----------



## PiP




----------



## velo

Not sure how unusual it is...

"Love" by yours truly


----------



## velo

"Red Flower" pen and ink on paper, by my wife


----------



## Aquilo

These are my kid's, who jumps between fantasy art and... whatever takes his head, lol...

Fallen for yo


----------



## sigmadog

Just stumbled across this thread. Here's an unpublished illustration I did for fun:


----------



## sigmadog

Another unpublished personal work:


----------



## sigmadog

Aaaaaand another dragon:


----------



## Darren White

Aquilo said:


> These are my kid's, who jumps between fantasy art and... whatever takes his head, lol...


Aquilo, could you please post these separately? We need to vote for all submissions, three in one post will not work


----------



## Aquilo




----------



## Aquilo




----------

